# Whole mischeif needing homes. Southwestern Ontario.



## SarahEden (Mar 5, 2013)

Due do not being home enough I am needing to rehome my rats I think.... this is a very hard desicion but I feel horrible that they are alone for so long.. sometimes I am away for 2-3 days at a time and my roommates will take care of the other pets but are terrified of the rats and won't let them out or handle them or anything. 

So anyways I have 3 adult males born Feb 6th 2013 and 2 males born November 13th 2013. Then two females one born July 2013 (the mum of the ones born in November) and the other born November 13th 2013. All have been handled from birth and gotten from breeders not petstores.. they came from feeder breeders though unfortunately. All seem to be in good health. They are all friendly and can be handled but due to me not being around often they have only really been handled when their cages need to be cleaned when I am home... so they are slightly timid but have never ever bitten or anything. 

The cages are available with them but while I am not asking for a rehome fee for the rats I am looking to recover from the costs put into the cages (over $300)... But am willing to let them go for cheap as long as I knnow they are going to a good home. Have a single FN for $50 a prevue cage (I dont know the type but it's 4 levels) for $30 and a super pet my first home for $20 but they should be in a bigger cage than that one.. waiting for the boys to get a bit bigger before i move them into the prevue.. just not sure if they are big enough for the bars yet. 

I am in the London Area. I cannot travel to meet though I don't drive. This breaks my heart but I just want to do what is best for them at this point.


----------

